# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  COMO FABRICAR BIOL y ABONO ORGANICO FERMENTADO !!!

## kscastaneda

Hola les comparto unos files para fabricar biol y abono organico fermentado con microorganismos que les van a dar como resultado aminoacidos, enzimas, antibioticos y antioxidantes. 
Lo que nosotros veniamos haciendo era materia organica descompuesta por oxidación y los subproductos no estaban disponibles, con las bacteria de la Tecnología EM lograremos muchas cosas. 
Recordemos que toda fuente de nitrogeno se convierte en aminoacidos y es así como se mueve por toda la planta y bueno es conocida la importancia y acción de los aminoacidos en nuestros cultivos.  
Saludos, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
RPM *688847Temas similares: Control natural de pulgones con aplicacion  de em activado + biol Cacao orgánico del Alto Huallaga como el mejor del mundo VENTA DE GUANO DE INVERNA (Abono Organico) Perú se consolida como el primer exportador mundial de banano orgánico con US$ 45.5 millones en el 2008 Perú se consolida como el primer exportador mundial de banano orgánico con US$ 45.5 millones en el 2008

----------

gerardozavala

----------


## Victor martinez

http://www.dep.state.pa.us/dep/deput...e/tea/tea1.htm

----------


## oscar villanueva

Ing. Carlos Castañeda me parece muy interesante lo de la tecnologia EM (microorganismos eficaces) me gustaria saber que eficaz son estas bacterias contra nemátodes le agradezco por su informacion atte 
oscar. eder232@hotmail.com

----------


## Ricardo Alvarez Benavente

Hola me parece muy interesante la informacion , pero quisiera saber si es rentable la elaboracion de abono organico para negocio es que quiero formar una empresa .

----------


## kscastaneda

1 litro de em-compost descompone 10 ton de materia organica. 
3 litro em-compost    S/. 270
agua    S/. 300
jornales 3 volteo S/.     600
30 ton guano    S/. 1200
750 Sacos    S/. 375
Total inversión : S/. 2745 
Total Sacos x 35 kg = 857
Valor venta :    S/. 35
Ingreso bruto :    S/. 29995 
Ganancia : S/. 27250

----------


## JHONNYPC

Estimado Ing. KCASTAÑEDA: RESPECTO A MICROORGANISNOS EFICACES (EM).  PODRIA POR FAVOR DECIRME SI TAMBIEN EN LUGAR DE USAR GUANO DE ISLA, EN LA FORMULACION QUE UD. INDICA; SE PODRIA USAR MATERIA ORGANICA SECA (HOJAS DE ALGARROBA SECAS, ETC).  
GRACIAS.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Jhonnypc, puedes emplear todo tipo de residuo biodegradable, te comento estoy por iniciar un proyecto en La Libertad con los municipios para el tratamiento de los residuos solidos organicos de modo tal que se de solución a los problemas del que hacer con la basura, te comento hay una provincia de Trujillo que bota 30ton de residuos organicos por día y es a esto donde apuntamos para que retorne a nuestra agricultura a bajo coste para nuestros golpeados agricultores. 
Traigo a colación esto por tu pregunta y la respuesta es que puedes descomponer desde viceras de pescado, vacunos, etc hasta hojas secas, ramas, etc. Todo lo biodegradable organico. 
Te comento algo, hoy domingo por la mañana me llamo un agricultor que había descompuesto 10 ton de materia organica con EM-COMPOST y lo aplico a su campo en los hoyos donde sembro sandía, sabemos que para cultivar sandía se hacen camas; termino su campaña, dio vuelta a su campo incporporando las hojas de las sandias al preparar el terreno, sembro maíz y lo fertilizo con urea, fosfato y cloruro de potasio; su sorpresa fue grande al ver que donde estuvieron las camas de sandía con los microorganismos em transportados en el medio guano de vaca los maices crecieron 20 centimetros más. 
La investigación es muy buena ya diste el primer paso, continua y convencete de los resultados. 
Gracias por tu pregunta,  
Ing. Carlos Castañeda.

----------


## kscastaneda

El EM es una cultura mixta fermentada de microorganismos benéficos. Estos son fundamentalmente bacterias productoras de ácido láctico, Bacterias fotosintéticas y Levaduras. Estos microorganismos existen en la naturaleza, y son generalmente utilizados en el procesamiento de alimentos, y como probióticos en animales. 
Sabemos que los microorganismos siempre han estado con nosotros hay quienes dicen fueron los primeros habitantes de nuestro planeta, las vacunas que curan millones de personas son hechas con microorganismos, ellos siempre estuvieron presentes equilibrando la vida, y ellos aún pueden hacer mucho más, pueden restaurar lo que estamos desequilibrando y pueden hacer mucho más por nosotros : 
Tengo entendido que Agrorural ha sido capacitado en esta tecnología desde inicios de año del 2010. Por mi parte he sido testigo de varias empresas que se estan montando con la transformación efectiva de la materia organica asi como de productores que vienen empleando con resultados promisorios, manifiestan que han tenido menos ataque de hongos patogenos y de plagas. 
Los microorganismos estan en estado de latencia por lo que deben ser activados :  *ACTIVACION DE LOS MICROORGANISMOS EFICACES :* 
1 litro de EM + 1 kg de melaza + 18 litros de agua = 20 litros de EMA = EM ACTIVADO se deja reposar x 5 a 7 días.  *DOSIFICACION :* 
EM-COMPOST - AL SUELO
40 a 60 litros de EMA/ha. 
EM-1 - FOLIARMENTE
10 a 20 litros /cilindro. Con una frecuencia de 15 días. En total 3 aplicaciones foliares.  *QUE BENEFICIOS PROPORCIONA :*
* Pueden transformar la materia orgánica en aminoácidos, ácidos orgánicos, enzimas, macroelementos, microelementos, antibióticos y antioxidantes. Es importante entender que la materia orgánica se descompone por dos vías OXIDACION a través de bacterias oxidantes teniéndose como resultado ácido butílico, metano, amoniaco, gas sulfhídrico y macro y microelementos disponibles a largo plaza. En cambio por la vía FERMENTATIVA a través de los microorganismos eficaces EM, tenemos como resultado aminoácidos, vitaminas, enzimas, ácidos orgánicos, antibióticos y antioxidantes, con los macro y microelementos disponibles en corto plazo. 
* Las bacterias ácido lácticas (Lactobacillus spp.) tienen la habilidad de suprimir microorganismos causantes de enfermedades como fusarium, las cuales aparecen en sistemas de producción continua. Estas producen acido láctico que es un compuesto altamente esterilizante, suprime microorganismos nocivos y mejora la descomposición de la materia orgánica. 
* Las bacterias fotosintéticas o fototróficas (Rhodopseudomonas spp.), sintetizan sustancias útiles a partir de secreciones de raíces, materia orgánica y gases dañinos, usando la luz solar y el calor del suelo como fuentes de energía. Las substancias sintetizadas comprenden aminoácidos, ácidos nucleicos, sustancias bioactivas y azúcares, promoviendo el crecimiento y desarrollo de las plantas. Los metabolitos son absorbidos directamente por ellas, y actúan como substrato para incrementar la población de otros microorganismos benéficos. 
* Levaduras (Saccharomicetes spp.), sintetizan sustancias antimicrobiales y útiles para el crecimiento de las plantas a partir de aminoácidos y azúcares secretados por bacterias fotosintéticas, materia orgánica y raíces de las plantas. Las sustancias bioactivas, como hormonas y enzimas, producidas por las levaduras, promueven la división celular activa, sus secreciones son sustratos útiles para microorganismos eficaces como bacterias ácido lácticas y actinomycetos. 
* Al acidificar el sustrato liberan los micronutrientes contenidos en estos; todos sabemos que si el pH están muy elevado o muy bajo los micronutrientes se ven
bloqueados pues estos microorganimos trabajan para nosotros en ese aspecto manteniendo niveles óptimos de pH para la liberación de los mismos repercutiendo
en un mejor desarrollo de nuestros cultivos. 
* Asimismo estos microorganismos no le dan chance a los patógenos de desarrollarse porque compiten con ellos no dejándoles alimento, ni medio de vida al tragarse y transformar los residuos y excretas radiculares en elementos útiles para nuestra producción. 
* Descontaminan nuestros suelos al degradar y bloquear los agroquímicos y fertilizantes sintéticos, detoxificando, bloqueando la oxidación porque como dijimos
al inicio producen antioxidantes, cuando un suelo o medio de vida esta oxidado esto se traduce en deterioro celular, cuando un suelo o medio de vida esta antioxidado esto se traduce en transformación de un suelo enfermo a un suelo que suprime enfermedades. También desalinizan nuestros suelos al haber
microorganismos que utilizan las sales para sus procesos vitales. 
* Otro beneficio de estos microorganismos es que a medida que vayamos empleándolos veremos como poco a poco y gradualmente nuestro terreno va
mejorando física, química y biológicamente; nuestros cultivos incrementando su producción dependiendo menos de insumos externos sintéticos, mejorando la
sanidad de nuestros cultivos y aprovechando al máximo nuestros recursos naturales con menor emisión de gases al ser consumidos por las bacterias
contribuyendo esto a la salud de nosotros, la mejora del medio ambiente y sobre todo de nuestro querido planeta tierra. 
Si alguien esta interesado en recibir información especifica de esta tecnología puedo compartirla por ejemplo tengo el presente material : 
* EM en caña de azucar --> un trabajo de investigación de 10 años en Colombia.
* EM para tratamiento de aguas residuales.
* EM en rabanito - Perú.
* EM en Banano Organico para control de nematodos - Corbana.
* EM en Hidroponía - Brasil.
* EM transformación roca fosforica en asimilable. Perú.
* Aplicación de EM en agricultura ecologica. 
O pueden descargar varios trabajos de :   www.em-la.com
o directo del uso de em en america latina :  http://www.em-la.com/uso_de_em.php?idioma=1 
Saludos,

----------


## oscar villanueva

Buena Noches amigos
Para comentarles sobre un trabajo que se realizó sobre los microorganismos eficaces EM, en el centro experimental Mocupe (cruce a Zaña) de la Universidad Alas Peruanas. 
Se logró descomponer 25 toneladas en mes y medio, con un total de 6 volteos, por volteo se utilizó 25 mochiladas, con una dosis de 0.35 lts/mochila de EM-activado, el gasto del EM compost activado fue de 52.5 litros de EMA (activado) que quiere decir 2.6 lts de EM compost....este abono lo estamos utilizando en un campo de investigación de kiwicha y maracuya, con resultados favorables. tambien estamos haciendo biol ya luego subiré algunas fotos que se tomó.  
otra cosa que les queria comentar sobre este abono descompuesto es que logre darle a las lombrices a los 15 dias despues de iniciado la descomposición del abono y he observado que el proceso para llegar a humus es mucho mas rápido. 
Ing. Oscar Villanueva Ramos
Responsable Centro Experimental Mocupe
Universidad Alas Peruanas S.A 
Promoviendo una Agricultura Ecológica
Celular: 979827024
RPM: *975660..... :Cool:  
Ahi les dejo unas fotos de kiwicha orgánica, en armonía con el medio ambiente y por nuestras futuras generaciones. hasta pronto.   DSC02109.jpgDSC02111.jpgDSC02115.jpg

----------


## kscastaneda

Excelente trabajo Oscar Villanueva, TE FELICITO por tomarte el tiempo y publicar parte de tu investigación; bueno ya acabamos de hablar por RPM interesante que no hayas usado agroquimicos hasta la fecha concuerda con algunos resultados obtenidos en otros cultivos; esperaremos ansiosos la publicación de tu investigación para adquirir unos ejemplares me avisas. 
Mis FELICITACIONES A LA UNIVERSIDAD ALAS PERUANAS POR FOMENTAR INVESTIGACIONES DE ESTE TIPO, INVESTIGACIONES QUE ESTAN REVOLUCIONANDO LA AGRICULTURA, hacia el camino a una agricultura LIMPIA y RENTABLE, poco a poco DETOXIFICANDO ANTIOXIDANDO NUESTROS CAMPOS !!! 
Les comento que hoy estuve en dos agroindustrias fuertes en La Libertad, ambas ya por iniciar los trabajos con EM.COMPOST y una que ya incluyo los microorganismos eficaces en su PRESUPUESTO 2011, también estuve en LA COMISION DE ZARAQUE - VIRU hable con 12 agricultores y todos estan acorde que deben cambiar y migrar hacia una agricultura limpia. Próximamente iniciaré una serie de capacitaciones en EL VALLE SANTA CATALINA - LA LIBERTAD y las experiencias que se tengan se iran reportando, asimismo el 8 noviembre tengo una reunión con la JUNTA DE VIRU Y TODOS LOS PRESIDENTES DE LAS COMISIONES para iniciar trabajos en conjunto. 
Por lo pronto les comento lo siguiente : 
ASCOPE --> MAIZ, 2000 kg más con sanguaza (residuo de pescado de Chicama) + 4 lt de EM.COMPOST/ha.
ROMA --> LECHUGAS, prosperaron en un terreno agrestre y con buen follaje e inigualable sabor, con más vida post-cosecha y la pollería quería la lechuga del productor que uso Microorganismos eficaces EM.1 porque no amargaban.
SAN JOSE --> CEBOLLA, 35 días CERO AGROQUIMICOS.
TRUJILLO --> FREJOL, luego de una lluvia los frejoles sin EM no soportaron ataque de FUSARIUM.
TRUJILLO --> ALCACHOFA, resultados promisorios en control de nematodos.
VIRU, HUANCACO --> POLLOS, cero uso de quimicos para control de enfermedades y neutralización del amoniaco que les causa la ronquera. Les dieron en sus bebederos, alimento y aplicaron a sus corrales.
AREQUIPA --> ALCACHOFA, resultados promisorios en control de nematodos.
CHEPEN --> ARROZ, con solo 2 litros EM.COMPOST al suelo y 3 litros EM.1 foliarmente mayor enraizamiento y menor incidencia de manchas foliares.
MUNDO --> Control de nematodos en BANANO ORGANICO. 
Les recomiendo visiten más experiencias en EM-AMERICA LATINA: www.em-la.com  
Cordial saludo, 
Biofertil SAC : Por una producción competitiva, en armonía con el medio ambiente y por las futuras generaciones !!!

----------


## kscastaneda

Les subo un trabajo que hicieron en la MOLINA :

----------


## Alper

Ing. Castañeda:
En cuanto a la forma de empleo del BIOL, directamente al suelo, en el caso de frutales, cual es la cantidad recomendable por planta, y a que porcentaje de disolución. Entendiendo que su aplicación seria por chorro al cuello de la planta.
Existe alguna información referente al exceso de aplicación del BIOL, que dice lo siguiente:
   Su aplicación produce excelentes resultados, pero lastimosamente la constante aplicación de este compuesto natural al suelo, provoca una rápida baja del contenido de nutrientes, mientras los qque no fueron absorbidos se lixivian con tal rapidez que el suelo queda pobre de nutriente.
Que hay cierto sobre esto, tiene alguna base científica ó práctica.
Saludos cordiales. 
Alper

----------


## kscastaneda

Que tal Alper, 
BIOL = Abono orgánico líquido, resultado de la descomposición de residuos animales y vegetales en ausencia de oxigeno. Contiene nutrientes que son fácilmente asimilados por las plantas. 
EMPLEO BIOL --> al suelo o foliar 10 lt/cil cada 30 días para el caso de frutales hasta inicio de llenado de frutos. 
No tengo referencias cientificas que sustente lo que encontraste, lo que te puedo decir es : 
Si la naturaleza misma desde miles de años antes que aparezcan los fertilizantes sinteticos, se autofertilizaba con la descomposición de hojas y otros residuos orgánicos, desde que el hombre comenzo a cultivar y a incorporar materia orgánica que entra en un proceso de descomposición y ello repercute en beneficio, a tal modo que hoy en día pequeños, medianos y grandes agricultores agregan materia orgánica con su jugo biol que antes lavaban y ven las mejoras en campo y mejor aún si es tratado con microorganismos eficaces. Ello me lleva a pensar que siendo el BIOL parte de la naturaleza dirigido por el hombre hoy en día mediante un proceso controlado, que siempre ha existido naturalmente, en definitiva no puede ser adverso de ningún modo. Lo que hay que considerar es que todo en la vida tiene que tener un equilibrio. 
Asi un suelo, según el cultivar que tenemos instalado, se ve reducido en nutrientes cuando no le reponemos o tratamos adecuadamente a todo nivel; y para ello sirven los análisis de suelo. Si alguien hizo por allí alguna investigación tratando unilateralmente y dependiendo de las condiciones de suelo en que desarrollo su investigación es probable que pueda haber obtenido algún tipo de resultado como el que indicas, pero para lanzar una afirmación de tal magnitud, hubiere sugerido se hagan las repeticiones en diferentes localidades y tipos de suelo. Particularmente concibo la idea siguiente --> cada campaña el suelo debe ser vitalizado con : 
* Incorporación (no quema) de los residuos de cosecha. (Luego al primer riego aplicar 3 litros de EM.COMPOST/ha previamente activados).
* Incorporación de materia orgánica descompuesto con Microorganismos eficaces ( 1 lt de EM.Compost para 10 toneladas).
* Incorporación de sulfato de calcio TIERRAVERDE (Yeso Agrícola) que aporta Calcio y Azufre de liberación lenta. (Minimo 10 bolsas/ha).
* Aplicaciones de bioles, biofermentos (no hay receta fija).
* Aplicaciones de Acidos humicos (de ser el caso).
* Aplicación de biocomposta de pescados, sanguaza. 
Haciendo esto según los recursos que disponen en sus zonas; tengan por seguro que incrementaran sus rendimientos, mejoraran sus suelos quimica, fisica y biologicamente. 
Conozco un agricultor que le aplico sanguaza a su campos de maiz y le drencho (chorro) microorganismos eficaces, logro incrementar de 8ton que siempre sacaba a 10 ton/ha que nunca había logrado. 
Para culminar lo que si se es que varios programas del gobierno e instituciones públicas y privadas promueven el desarrollo de bioles y su aplicación en campos y lo fabrican de mil maneras y los resultados que tienen son excelentes. Hasta empresas grandes han comenzado a producir sus propios bioles a un nivel muy tecnificado y tienen muy buenos resultados. 
Muy cordialmente,

----------

Alper

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Ing. castañeda, gusto de saludarlo.
A proposito del tema ¿ Cual seria la forma mas rapida y eficiente para preparar compost con guano de vacuno ?
Se puede utilizar guano de pollo, de granja, para hacer compost ?
El guano de islas, necesariamente debe utilizarse combiandolo con compost o humus, o puede utilizarse solo ?
Gracias de antemano.
Hugo

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Hugo, puedes emplear cualquier tipo de guano o materia orgánica para hacer compost. La forma más rápida y eficiente es empleando Microorganismos eficaces EM.COMPOST pues lo lográs en tan solo 6 a 8 semanas por descomposición FERMENTATIVA y sin olores ofensivos ni moscas y con composta de alta calidad nutricional; mientras que el proceso convencional por descomposición OXIDATIVA te demora 4 a 5 meses y un producto pobre y con olores ofensivos putrefactos durante el proceso. 
Sobre el guano de Islas, lo que puedo decir es que todo tipo de materia orgánica es bienvenido para los sistemas de producción puedes aplicarla como mejor convenga pues como todos al final son materia orgánica no hay problemas, si le añades a tu suelo Microorganismos eficaces EM, se aprovechan mejor. 
Por otro lado te digo que el negocio del futuro y estamos asi de cerca es LA MATERIA ORGANICA QUE ES PROBLEMA PARA MUNICIPIOS, por ejemplo aquí en Trujillo ya comenzamos proyectos de BIOTRASFORMACION DE MATERIA ORGANICA DE LOS MERCADOS en BIOFERTILIZANTE de alta calidad nutricional con fines a reutilizar en los terrenos de cultivo. 
En un futuro no muy lejano, se van a formar empresas que se van hacer cargo de la basura de los mercados y los beneficiarios van a ser nuestros productores y el medio ambiente y los mismos municipios; pues los Microorganismos eficaces EM, permiten tener un producto libre de patogenos y de alta calidad nutricional y con neutralización de metales como el cadmio. 
La verdadera revolución ya se inicio y estoy muy contento porque nuestros agricultores que durante muchos años han sido exprimidos con los elevados precios de los insumos, hoy van a gozar de muchos cambios radicales que son economicamente viables y sostenibles; pues lo que ellos necesitan es que de una vez por todas se les deje de oprimir para que puedan realmente tener ganancias con que disfrutar con su familia y elevar su calidad de vida. 
La composta EM permite descontaminar de los radicales libres radioctivos y metales que generan ALTA OXIDACION y CONTAMINACION en nuestros campos que generan dependencia de agroquimicos y fertilizantes sintéticos; para dar paso a un suelo ANTIOXIDADO, NUTRITIVO y SUPRESOR DE ENFERMEDADES con otros multiples beneficios. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## andreina

hola que tal necesito un poco de ayuda esque estoy haciendo un proyecto cientifico se trata de la comparacion de un biol natural y quimico foliar para obtener resultados en la practica de cual es  mejor pero no se mucho de esto alguna sugerencia

----------


## kscastaneda

Para comparar con un foliar tienes que tener primero el contenido que  obtendrías de hacer un biol con y sin EM. Luego buscar un foliar que se  le asemeje en contenido de macro, micros, aminoacidos, etc. 
TE SUGIERO HAGAS LA SIGUIENTE COMPARACION :  *BIOLES CON EM (Microorganismos eficaces)*
Biol de residuo de visceras de pescado.
Biol de residuo de visceras de vacas.
Biol de materia organica + visceras de pescado.
Biol de materia organica + visceras de vacas.
Biol de materia organica + plantas aromaticas.
Biol de materia organica + visceras de pescado + plantas aromaticas.
Biol de materia organica + visceras de vacas + plantas aromaticas. 
ANALISIS A EFECTUAR : Contenido de macro, micronutrientes, aminoacidos y antioxidantes. 
Las visceras las puedes licuar.
Después de 30 días bien tapado haces las pruebas a dosis de 5, 7 y 10 litros/cilindro.
Puedes hacerlo en recipientes de 20 litros. 
La cuestion es dar el primer paso, lo demás es fácil. 
Si lo publicas yo sería el primero en comprarte tu trabajo. 
Si necesitas más apoyo escribeme. Podrías ponerle de tema : EFECTO DEL COMPARATIVO DE BIOLES EM en TOMATE, SANDIA, MAIZ y FREJOL !!!

----------


## andreina

buenas noches gracias  me es de gran ayuda tu sugerencia .voy a trabajar con un biol natural a base de compuestos orgánicos estiércol de vaca y chivo ,leguminosa,melaza, sal ,suero... y ya estoy por mandar a analizar el biol en un laboratorio y lo voy a aplicar en plantas de cilantro  que espero tener resultados con el biol natural y el agro químico....

----------


## kscastaneda

Excelente Andreina, la diferencia entre adicionar o no el EM es la calidad nutricional del BIOL  y el proceso de descomposición con EM es por fermentación y sin em es por PUTREFACCION, mal olor y baja calidad del biol. 
Saludos,

----------


## andreina

una pregunta al aplicar el biol natural a las plantas su aplicacion como deberia ser ? durante todo su ciclo ? o de vez en cuando

----------


## kscastaneda

Hol Andreina puedes aplicarlos a razón de 5 a 10 litros/cilindro cada 10 días durante lo que creas conveniente en función a costos y lo que quieres lograr. 
Saludos,

----------


## andreina

ahh ok muchas gracias  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## kscastaneda

Receta para fabricar 20 litros de BIOL EM = alta calidad, sin olores ofensivos. 
Disolver homogeneamente y añadir según corresponda los siguientes ingredientes : 
1 litro de EM.1 (sin activar = solución madre concentrada)
1 kg de melaza.
4 kg de materia organica fresca.
1/2 kg de harina de pescado.
1 kg de roca fosforica.
1/2 kg de hierbas aromáticas molidas (hierba buena, eucalipto, etc.)
200g de Algafol combi. 
 Completar con agua o un extracto frío de cola de caballo. (es decir en 2 litros de agua hacer hervir 200g de cola de caballo) --> OJO ME REFIERO A LA PLANTA MEDICINAL NO A LA COLA DE UN CABALLO, valga la aclaración.
Al completar con agua dejar unos 5 cm para salida de gases.
Colocar manguerita para salida de gases con un extremo en el bidón x 20 lt y el otro en una botella con agua.
Tapar hermeticamente x 25 días. 
Dosis de aplicación : 10 lt/cil.
Frecuencia : 5 aplicaciones o según necesidades del cultivo semanalmente.   :Wink:

----------


## carlosurbinav

Hola a todos. 
Este es un tema en el cual me gustaría participar y aprender de sus experiencias. Por mi motivo de mi trabajo, desearía difundir estas nuevas técnicas y conocimientos con los campesinos. 
Gracias.

----------


## kscastaneda

Fenomenal Carlos Urbina, 
Cualquier apoyo que necesites aquí me encuentras. 
Saludos.

----------


## carlosurbinav

Hola a todos. Acabo de iniciar unas siembras con algunos agricultores y hemos desinfectado la semilla utilizando los siguientes ingredientes:
1 Kg. de ajo + 1/2 Kg. de cebolla + 1/2 Kg. de ají. Todo se hace hervir en tres litros de agua, luego de enfriado se muele y se aplica a la semilla. Con esto esperamos protejer a la semilla de ataques de insectos durante la primera face (hablamos de gusanos de tierra, grillos, hormigas, etc.), de algunos hongos. Quisiera saber si han tenido experiencia con esto y sus comentarios.
Gracias.

----------


## andreina

hola gracias fue muy útil tu ayuda en mi proyecto ya lo termine y sali super bien

----------


## kscastaneda

> hola gracias fue muy útil tu ayuda en mi proyecto ya lo termine y sali super bien

 Fenomenal Andreina, te comento que Alejandro Peñalva (Argentina) me conocio por Agroforum y el produce bioles de excretas equinas y lo hace como negocio, le recomende que use los microorganismos eficaces que allá también venden y le va muy bien; le he sugerido que aplique un estabilizador; mantenemos contacto vía e-mail. Cuando gustes no dudes en escribirme a : kscastaneda@hotmail.com , mantenme al tanto como te va y si envias fotos de tus avances excelente. 
Saludos, 
Carlos Castañeda.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola amigos. 
Les dejo la siguiente receta para elaborar un fitofortificante : 
1 lt de EM.1 puro.
1 kg de melaza.
1 kg de semillas de algodon molidas.
1 kg de semillas de maíz blanco molidas.
2 kg de dientes de ajo molidos.
14 litros de agua.
_______________________________________
Total 20 litros de Fitofortificante Biofertil (FBI)
_______________________________________
Dejar fermentar x 30 días y utilizar. 
Aplicación : Foliar asperjada.
Dosis : 4 lt/cil previamente filtrado. 
Beneficios : repelente, energético, antioxidante.
Más benéficios : Vive la experiencia. 
Saludos,

----------


## maximo chavez

Estimado amigo ING. CASTAÑEDA me gustaria tener mas informacion sobre el tratamiento de aguas residuales con EM para solucionar el problema de mi Centro Poblado ubicado en cañete, ya que estas aguas residuales vienen contaminando las aguas de regadios. Por eso le agradece mucho me brinde esa informacion.
Muchas gracias.

----------


## kscastaneda

Pues es bien simple y como ve tiene que ver un poco tambien con los procesos de oxidación de todo la materia orgánica. 
Le explico : 
* Cuando usted pasa por un mercado tradicional, hay unos olores ofensivos desagradables; eso es producto de la OXIDACION = PUTREFACCION = Generación de gases metanogenicos, butiricos, sulfhidricos, metil mercaptanos. 
* Cuando usted prepara un Biol sin EM, entonces ocurre una OXIDACION = PUTREFACCION = todo lo que le indique. (nadie quiere aplicar un producto que huele desagradablemente) 
* Cuando pasamos por una poza de oxidación o plantas de tratamiento de agua ocurre lo mismo. 
Bien hasta allí creo que esta claro el concepto OXIDACION = PUTREFACCION = SUB-PRODUCTOS MALOS. 
Cuando usamos EM en cualquiera de los procesos mencionados : 
* Aplicación en mercados = neutralización de olores ofensivos, reducción de moscas.
* Uso de EM en Bioles = transformación de la materia orgánica en sustancias bioactivas porque sigue la ruta de descomposición FERMENTATIVA y en consecuencia no hay olores ofensivos y los sub-producto formados son las sustancias bioactivas.
* Uso en pozas de oxidación = se convierte en POZA DE FERMENTACION (se me acaba de ocurrir la migración los nombres); y tenemos como resultado que la gente ya no se va ver afectada por la generación de gases ofensivos pues es otro el proceso que sigue de la descomposición y esto ocurre en pocos días o semanas la inhibición de gases ofensivos; asimismo EM reduce eficientemente los microorganismos termotolerantes. 
Para los calculos necesito datos : 
* Caudal en m3/min o m3/hora del ingreso de agua residual.
* DBO o que tipo de agua es si es de fabrica o domiciliaria. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## medm80

Estimado Ingeniero CAstañeda
Aun no logro entender su respuesta, acerca que si puedo utilizar los EM en un biodigestor tubular de PVC de 10 m3 de capacidad, para preparar biol, lo estoy haciendo con estiercol fresco de ganado vacuno, lo relleno cada dia con 40 kilos de estiercol freco y 130 litros de agua y obtengo la misma cantidad de biol  
 Tengo entendido que es un proceso anaerobico. Le pregunto si  Debo echar el EM al digestor o debo echar el EM al biol obtenido,  Por favor indicarme como seria la manera correcta de aplicación De antemano le agradezco su respuesta y le pido disculpas por mi desconocimiento sobre el tema 
atte 
MAx Delgado  
Arequipa

----------


## kscastaneda

Max, con mucho gusto te ayudo. Te doy dos alternativas :  *Tratamiento de choque general a todo el biodigestor*
Dosis : 1 lt EM para 20 litros de mezcla.
Si tienes 10m3=10000 litros; necesitas 500 litros de EM.1  *Tambien  cada vez que preparas la mezcla que ingresa al biodigestor puedes ir añadiendo el EM.1 :* 
Tienes : 40kg estiercol + 130 de agua; entonces pones 8.5 litros de EM.1. 
Recuerda activarlo previamente. 
Saludos,

----------


## Maria Ossa

Los quiero invitar a visitar la página http://plagasycontrol.blogspot.com/ donde podrán encontrar información de cómo manejar el suelo adecuadamente, para tener unas cosechas y cultivos más saludables, espero que la información les sea de gran utilidad

----------


## Matias28

Buenas ,Encantado con el tema Ing. Castaneda , 
Queria consuntarle si estas proporciones estan bien, y si  dependiendo de los kilos o fuentes a usar  puede usarse  para florar o para vegetar  ?
1 Litro de EM puro sin activar 
Tanque de 30 Litros
 5 de bosta o/ gallinaza /o Humus ? 
1 kg de harina de hueso /o ceniza 
2 Kg de Melaza 
1 kg de Harina de Pescado / o alfalfa /o algas
y agua a completar   
Luego de echo Seria Viable  Añadirle Ácidos fulvicos a modo de QUELANTE? La idea es que luego de prepararlos puedan ser conservados unos  meses luego de echo en recipientes oscuros  y tambien para usarlo en sistema con goteo y sustrato organico con trichodermas,   o me convendrá agregarle al digestor los  humicos y fulvicos y que se fundan en el proceso? 
Desde ya muchas gracias !!

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, el EM se come todo lo que es materia orgánica y lo convierte en sustancias bioactivas; no hay recetas fijas, las mezclas son diversas partiendo de lo básico : 
Para 20 litros de Biofermento : 
01 lt de EM.1
01 kg de melaza (puede ir 2 kg tbm).
01 kg de harina de pesado, huesos, soja, etc.
500 g de bosta o guano fresco.
Completar con agua o extracto herbido cola de caballo (la planta). 
Sugiero enriquecer la mezcla con microelementos como el BIOFERTIL MIX 1 kg para cada 20 litros de biofermento. 
Cordial saludo,     

> Buenas ,Encantado con el tema Ing. Castaneda , 
> Queria consuntarle si estas proporciones estan bien, y si  dependiendo de los kilos o fuentes a usar  puede usarse  para florar o para vegetar  ?
> 1 Litro de EM puro sin activar 
> Tanque de 30 Litros
>  5 de bosta o/ gallinaza /o Humus ? 
> 1 kg de harina de hueso /o ceniza 
> 2 Kg de Melaza 
> 1 kg de Harina de Pescado / o alfalfa /o algas
> y agua a completar   
> ...

----------


## cortez35

interesante

----------


## Matias28

Muchas gracias por su respuesta rapida, la basica que explicas es 1 L de EM-1 (osea sin activar?),   también me interesaba saber que opinas tu Ing Castaneda de usar como *agente* *quelante*  Acido Fulvico  despues de finalizado  el proceso EN EL digestor,   o me convendrá  añadirle acidos humicos y fulvicos en conjunto y no solo el Acido Fulvico, y cuanto tiempo aprox pueden llegar a durar después de echo el preparado.
Muchas gracias! 
Abrazo

----------


## kscastaneda

El EM.1 es sin activar.
Si tu mezcla la vas aplicar foliarmente aplicale el ac. fulvico que es de bajo peso molecular.
Y si la vas a usar para el suelo acidos humicos. 
El preparado te va durar 90 días bien tapado y cuando el proceso haya culminado y los microorganismos ya no generen gases.
Te sugiero enriquecer tu mezcla con BIOFERTIL MIX 5 kg/cil o 500g/20 litros. 
Saludos,  
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______  

> Muchas gracias por su respuesta rapida, la basica que explicas es 1 L de EM-1 (osea sin activar?),   también me interesaba saber que opinas tu Ing Castaneda de usar como *agente* *quelante*  Acido Fulvico  despues de finalizado  el proceso EN EL digestor,   o me convendrá  añadirle acidos humicos y fulvicos en conjunto y no solo el Acido Fulvico, y cuanto tiempo aprox pueden llegar a durar después de echo el preparado.
> Muchas gracias! 
> Abrazo

----------


## Matias28

Buenas Ing Castaneda  Mi consulta enfática sobre* algo que me ayude a*   mantenerlo un tiempo mas en recipientes despues de terminado el proceso, algo que ayude a conservar un tiempo mas sin echarse a perder.  
El tema es  que quiero  abrir una empresa de abonos organicos en mi pais, algunos con acidos humicos otros con fulvicos y aminocidos tambien, cosa que no entiendo aca an desaparecido los acidos humicos y  que en las gondolas solo quimicos encontramos en nuestro pais  (hablando de liquidos). 
Otra consulta es si en el digestor con los EM se pueden añadir sales minerales para reforzar el abono, para utilizarlo en bioponia.
Y mientras se esta proccesando el digestor con EM es mejor revolver la mezcla cada algunos dias? o mejor dejarla quieta?
Luego de terminado el procceso  volver a agregarle EM y Melaza para volver a digerirlo por asi decirlo y liberar mas aun  los nutrientes ? 
Disculpe tantas preguntas 
Desde  ya muchas gracias 
Matias

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día Matías, para que te dure tu producto en condiciones de almacenaje; debes de bajar el pH de tu biol menos de 4; esto lo puedes hacer con H3PO4. 
Un biodigestor es lo mismo que tengas en cilindros o canecas; claro que si puedes enriquecer tus mezclas con las sales minerales que consideres convenientes. 
Una manera de fabricar un Biol enriquecido para 20 litros es : 
5 lt de Trisolution
5 kg de harina de pescado
2 kg de melaza
1 litro de EM.1
1 kg de biofertil mix
6 litros de agua sin cloro
______________________
20 litros dejar reposar x 25 días y luego dosificar a las plantas a razón de 5 lt/cil. 
Cordial saludo,

----------

Matias28

----------


## Matias28

Buenas, 
Muchas gracias por su atencion que es de gran ayuda! Para bajar  el ph del biol añado H3PO4  terminado el proceso? 
Y podría ser añadir antes del proceso el  H3PO4 o otra sal para aportar nutrientes que sea acida y  asi quedando un ph mas bajo o la fermentación tiene que trabajar a un ph determinado? 
Estoy pensando si se puede usar en  hidroponia    a modo de bioestimulador aportando nutrientes,y especialmente aminoácidos vitaminas , carbohidratos etc que no ahi un aporte en este tipo de cultivos para que bajen los niveles de fertilizante a usar. Como lo ven esto?  
gracias! Abrazo

----------


## kscastaneda

Matías en toda mezcla que quieras estabilizar el pH tiene que ser menor de 4; puedes utilizar otros ingredientes activos para los fines del caso; todos utilizalos al final del proceso de fermentación.

----------


## pacotore

hola carlos. sabes si al aplicar EM puede combatir la ROYA para el café?.. estaría interesado en llevar a oxapampa

----------


## Matias28

Buenas  
Disculpe tantas molestias ingeniero .. es que somos un grupo de jóvenes iniciando una empresa de abonos orgánicos. para incentivar el uso de los mismos frente a los químicos 
Mil gracias! 
y es posible que compartan en  el medio liquido (una especie de solución estabilizada) los em y el trichoderma
 EM-1 trabaja diferente  que el trichoderma y produce los mismos efectos beneficiosos?
 Esta  teoria podria ser factible para manterner una  concentracion  de trichoderma a modo de biofermento inoculante? Ejemplo 
1kg de tierra de monte
1kg de salvado de trigo 
1 litro de EM 
500g de trichoderma   (comercial en polvo)
1 litro Melaza
y 20 litros de agua 
luego de terminado el proceso envasar agregando goma de xantana?¡ 
Matias! 
saludos cordiales

----------


## kscastaneda

Entiendo que quieres hacer un producto orientado al control de enfermedades aplicado al suelo. Puede ser siempre y cuando el trichoderma soporte las condiciones de pH 3.5

----------


## kscastaneda

Si controla la roya en café; tambien tengo un producto BIOFOTON DEFENSE que te puede servir hemos visto resultados muy interesantes.
Escribeme al e-mail.   

> hola carlos. sabes si al aplicar EM puede combatir la ROYA para el café?.. estaría interesado en llevar a oxapampa

----------


## Matias28

Ing creo que tengo un problema, aca en mi pais me venden el EM activado!  a 2 dolares que sirve para descomponer dicen ellos 1m de compost, no la solucion madre sin activar!. quizas estoy con la gente equivocada comprando el EM?  me servira para mis fines?
y otra consulta.. ya que estamos  :Embarrassment: ,   para elaborar el biofermento es necesario respetar las cantidades de materia a agregar? o puedo concentrarlos nutrientes  acortando la relación materia:agua? o se soluciona agregando mas EM? 
se respeta la relacion de carbono nitrogeno 30/1 como los bioles de estiercol? 
Gracias  
Abrazo!

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Matías; pues el EM se comercializa para seguridad de los clientes siempre en solución madre original; el envase viene litografiado y con un sello de seguridad plástificado en la tapa; es un estandard que se dió a nivel mundial en el 2012; aquí en Perú en promedio se invierte $ 25 dolarés x litro y de este litro obtienes 20 litros de EM.ACTIVADO para los fines del caso. 
Estos son los datos de la empresa autorizada en Uruguay :   *Estación Experimental Agropecuaria para la Introducción de Tecnologías Apropiadas de Japón* 
 Contacto: Manuel Udangarin, Fernando Castellano
Dirección: Ruta 2 Km. 227 - Egaña, Soriano, Uruguay 
Teléfono: (598) 2-601-3724   
E-mail: info@emuruguay.org 
Web page: EM Tecnología Microorganismos *Consultas técnicas y comerciales*:
Cel. (598)99 234 965
Email: fcastellanos@emuruguay.org  
Referente a tu pregunta la materia organica y azucares que pongas en cualquier recipiente no debe de pasar el 30%, el agua o concentrado de hierbas debe de estar en proporción al 65% y el 5% restante de microorganismos EM.1 
Espero haberte ayudado y cualquier consulta técnica sobre los MICROORGANISMOS EFICACES EM pues puedes hacerla conmigo o directamente con los representantes en tu país; las experiencias son muy buenas y varian de acuerdo a los materiales orgánicos que utilices pues como sabes estos microorganismos son 80 especies diferentes y cada uno proporciona una sustancia distinta útil para la agricultura a partir de lo que come. 
Y estamos en contacto,  
Estamos y contacto y continúe con su emprendimiento que estoy seguro le dará buenos resultados, esta tecnología permite bajar los costos de producción pues reduce el uso de agroquimicos y fertilizantes sinteticos.    

> Ing creo que tengo un problema, aca en mi pais me venden el EM activado!  a 2 dolares que sirve para descomponer dicen ellos 1m de compost, no la solucion madre sin activar!. quizas estoy con la gente equivocada comprando el EM?  me servira para mis fines?
> y otra consulta.. ya que estamos ,   para elaborar el biofermento es necesario respetar las cantidades de materia a agregar? o puedo concentrarlos nutrientes  acortando la relación materia:agua? o se soluciona agregando mas EM? 
> se respeta la relacion de carbono nitrogeno 30/1 como los bioles de estiercol? 
> Gracias  
> Abrazo!

----------


## kscastaneda

El  profesor Higa descubrió que la sinergia de distintos tipos de  microorganismos produce mayores beneficios saludables, tanto para el  medio ambiente como para los seres vivos, que los producidos por los  microorganismos de forma autónoma. Todas las especies seleccionadas para  formar el combinado de los Microorganismos Eficientes (bacterias  fotosintéticas, ácido lácticas, actinomicetes, levaduras y hongos de  fermentación) desempeñan funciones esenciales, aunque el pilar de esta  tecnología sería la bacteria fotosintética, ya que es la que sustenta  las actividades realizadas por el resto de microorganismos. Por otra  parte, la coexistencia de estos microorganismos hace que todos  progresen, es decir, que saquen provecho de la vida en común, puesto que  cada una de ellas utiliza para sí misma varias de las sustancias  generadas por los otros microorganismos. En  este cóctel microbiano, conviven microorganismos anaeróbicos  (organismos que no necesitan oxígeno) y aeróbicos (organismos que  necesitan oxígeno), cuyo resultado es la complementaridad mutua y, a la  vez, la prosperidad de todos a través de su simbiosis. Su dinámica es la  siguiente: el metabolismo de las bacterias anaeróbicas origina la  fermentación, las bacterias aeróbicas descomponen la materia orgánica  mediante el oxígeno, lo que provoca un olor fuerte, y las bacterias  neutrales actúan como anaeróbicas o aeróbicas. En esta comunidad  microbiana, la complementaridad entre la azotobacteria, la cual necesita  oxígeno para vivir, y la bacteria fotosintética, que puede vivir sin  oxígeno, se produce porque las azotobacterias se nutren de la materia  orgánica, cuyos excrementos son comidos por las bacterias  fotosintéticas, y la excreción de estas son comidas por las  azotobacterias. De este modo, las dos especies de microorganismos siguen  subsistiendo. La tecnología ME o Microorganismos Eficientes logra  suprimir, por ejemplo, el mal olor de la orina y limpiar el agua  desechada, teniendo en cuenta que los microorganismos anaeróbicos se han  desarrollado anteriormente en sustancias contaminantes del medio  ambiente terrestre, incluyendo el amoniaco, dióxido de carbono y gas  metano. Esta  comunidad simbiótica de microorganismos creada artificialmente no actúa  de manera aislada, ya que cuando estos microorganismos se desarrollan  como colectivo dentro del suelo, los microorganismos autóctonos de ese  suelo empiezan a trabajar de la misma manera que los Microorganismos  Eficientes. De este modo, la rivalidad queda monopolizada por los  microorganismos regeneradores, fomentando el crecimiento de la  microflora y el equilibrio microbiano y suprimiendo los patógenos y las  enfermedades generadas en los suelos. En simbiosis con las plantas, los  Microorganismos Eficientes cohabitan junto a otras bacterias  beneficiosas en las raíces de las plantas, ya que para desarrollarse  utilizan sustancias producidas por las raíces, como ácidos orgánicos,  aminoácidos, carbohidratos y enzimas, suministrando al mismo tiempo a  las plantas ácidos nucleicos, aminoácidos, hormonas y una elevada dosis  de vitaminas.

----------


## Matias28

Buenas, 
Desde ya muchas gracias por todo y por el apoyo, la verdad es de muy gran ayuda, bueno el tema es que ya empezamos por lo primero ,queremos elaboral tambien bioles de EM a base de humus de lombriz, osea que empezamos por hacer las pilas de estiercol para compostar (recolectado de la zona) mezclandolo con hojas secas en descompocicion de l lugar tambien... y humedeciendola con EM-activado al 5% .... pensamos darlo vuelta cada 7 dias y añiadiendo siempre EM activado al 5% .. para luego de un mes darselo a las lombrizez para que terminen el proceso.y Asi acelerar el proceso de compostaje de la bosta. 
Ahora tengo una idea para elaborar con humus a ver que le parece ingeniero  :Big Grin: ..  hidrolizar humus y una vez hidrolizado usarlo como base liquida para los bioles, o mitad agua mitad hidrolizado, : Ej: 
18 L de humuz ya hidrolizado con el ph estabilizado con acido
1L de EM (solucion madre)
1kg de harina de hueso
4 kg de harina de pescado/gallinaza o humus.?
1kg de melaza  
podria funcionar? ....digo porque el humus hidrolizado contine una gran cantidad de minerlaes y al pasarlo por el digestor lo hariamos mas ´organico ´ aun !? 
PD: dejo unas fotos a ver si la pila esta bien ubicada de compost y eso , ahorita mismo aca estamos en invierno esta bajo techo, tambien del Em-Activado que consegui que porcierto tiene un olor entremedio de queso y leche en fermentacion jej ,y cuando seca olor a caramelo  :Smile:    
abrazo grande!! 
Matias2013-07-31-107.jpg2013-07-31-108.jpg2013-07-31-109.jpg2013-07-31-110.jpg2013-07-31-111.jpg2013-07-31-108.jpg

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Matias, me parece muy buena tu idea de hacer el biol con el TE DE HUMUS (humus diluído en agua); te sugiero que solo utilices 4 kg de harina de pescado donde corresponde tendrás mejores resultados y la mezcla dejalo por 25 días bien tapado. 
Saludos,

----------


## Matias28

Buenas 
Hola Ing gracias por seguir apoyando, cuento que estamos  para arrancar los fermentos,hablando con mi colega comente q 4 meses luego de echo se echa a perder el producto  
pero como podriamos hacer para que dure 1 año ,filtrado rigurozo?  esterilizar el producto final? algun conservante  que se use en bebidas naturales comerciales?
 goma de xantana?La idea principal es que se mantengan los minerales, vitamnas,hormonas ,aminoacidos,etc pero si se pudiera conservar la vida del producto sin esterilizar seria mejor, . ya que la idea es envasados para transoportarlos y comerciar con ellos. luego de finalizados analizaremos los productos finales y compartiremos resultados, esperemos que con el biol-em a base de te-humus reforzado con hueso y guano obtengamos algun % elevado de minerales naturales sin nececidad de recurrir a sales certificadas para el cultivo organico . 
PD: luego de 2 meses de invierno la bosta con em ya tiene un aspecto negro luego subo fotos 
saludos 
muchas gracias!
abrazoo 
Matias

----------


## kscastaneda

Y asi es Matias en efecto el fin es usar los microorganismos como microfabricas, luego que cumplen su función nos dejan los minerales y sustancias bioactivas; para preservarlos busca conservantes; luego me gustaría ver tus análisis de lo obtenido; te recomiendo sobre todo que hagas de aminoacidos y hormonas. Saludos,

----------


## walther123

hola
soy tecnología en acuicultura continental en  Colombia y estoy adelantando un proyecto de abono orgánico y ensilados biológicos  con los desperdicios del pescado como alternativa; mi pregunta es que tipo de maquinaria podría implementar para adelantar este proceso y conocer mas acerca de la operación de su elaboración 
gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, tuve la experiencia de procesar 20 toneladas de desperdicio de pescado, obtuvimos un producto rico en nitrógeno, fosforo, potasio y microelementos; en cuanto al nitrogeno nos arrojo un dato de 2.5 g por cada 100 ml de muestra y los otros pasaban las 1500 ppm de fosforo y potasio. Los resultados van a variar de acuerdo al tipo de desperdicio que utilices en nuestro caso usamos tambien la sanguaza (sangre del pescado). 
En cuanto a maquinaría no utilizamos ninguna; lo que hicimos fue poner el desperdicio en unas pozas y añadirle 10 litros de EM.1 (MICROORGANISMOS EFICACES-TECNOLOGÍA JAPONESA); por otro lado sí sería recomendable triturarlo previamente y al finalizar lo que queda podría convertirse en harina, si puede tambien podría emplear una especie de removedor o agitador. 
Espero le pueda haber ayudado. 
Cordial saludo,     

> hola
> soy tecnología en acuicultura continental en  Colombia y estoy adelantando un proyecto de abono orgánico y ensilados biológicos  con los desperdicios del pescado como alternativa; mi pregunta es que tipo de maquinaria podría implementar para adelantar este proceso y conocer mas acerca de la operación de su elaboración 
> gracias

----------


## walther123

hola buenas tardes 
De ante mano quería agradecerles por su respuesta me es de gran ayuda; 
Al realizar un proceso de manera eco eficiente para la  obtención de productos agrícolas  con más durabilidad, aumentando la cantidad y calidad de nutrientes  en los  abono de los  suelos; Me interesaría saber  que estrategias implementaron para las comercialización de este producto.
Gracias por su atención prestada y les pido encarecidamente una pronta respuestas ya que me encuentro en función de este proyecto, les agradecería las ayudas audio visuales y  fotografías y demás referencias con las cuales poder seguir adelante con este proyecto.

----------


## Matias28

Buenas 
Cuento que ya echo los tanques de 20 litros pasado 1 dia ya empezo a burbujear el agua con las mangueras increible de rapido
Paso a contar de que los formule.....:
 todos los tanques son de 20 litros añadiendo 1 litro de EM-1 solucion madre a cada uno respectivamente. 
1- 500gr de Yara TENSO Cocktail  y 500 gr de Kristalon Azur 16-11-16 ,2 Kg de Melaza completado con agua  filtrada con carbon activado  reposada al sol unas horas 
2- 1.2 Kg de Alfalfa picada sin aplastar ,1 kg de Melaza, completado con agua filtrada reposada 
3- 5 Kg de harina de hueso, 1 Kg de melaza, completado con agua, luego  se corrijio el pH con acido fosforico hasta 5.8  antes de agregarle el em y cerrar el tanque. 
4- 5Kg de Humus, 1Kg Melaza, completado con agua  
5- Te de humus con hidroxido de potasio 15 litros y 1 Kg de Melaza  *Tengo unas dudas para variar..  ¿puede ser conveniente agitar los tanques en el proceso para distribuir mejor? o  se comen todo lo que ahi en el tanque y no es necesario??  y de ser posible se pueden abrir para añadir algo mas?
La idea de hacerlos separados es para apreciar los valores minerales aprox  de cada materia prima usada en el biol*  WP_20141014_001.jpgWP_20141014_002.jpgWP_20141014_013.jpg   
Pasados 2 dias sucedio que por las mangueras  sube liquido y gas a la vez solo me paso en 2 tanques..que llevaban pura fruta.dejo fotos  WP_20141015_001.jpg  
saludos!
Matias

----------


## Matias28

Buenas, 
Era para comentar que ya e solucionado el problema de la manguera que subía gas y liquido , e inclinado un poco el tanque y listo.
Cuento que hoy 20/10  ya an pasado 6 dias de cerrado los tanques..y el burbujeo es constante... el unico que no a arrancado todavia es el de Te de humus (con hidroxido)
Ahora espero me sepa responder las dudas del mensaje anteriores..puedo abrirlos? puedo sacar la manguera del agua? para darles una agitada al tanque?
abrazo disculpe las molestias sinceramente..  
Matias

----------

